# Free parking a few hours out of Ancona



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone

We have just about finished our trip to Greece. It's been a wonderful experience and I will thank everyone for the advice we were given when we get back.

See our blog of our trip at http://www.brimogreece2013.blogspot.co.uk

Advice please. We arrive in Ancona off the ferry about six pm tomorrow night and would like to do a couple of hours driving on the toll road towards the Gotthard Tunnel and need advice on a suitable stop a couple of hours out of Ancona. Don't want to stop on motorway service stops so advice on a Sosta would be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Can't help with 2hrs away but there is a good free municipal sosta at Fano about 1 hr up the road...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11571

Just in case you are late off the boat then head for the free sosta at the Auchan Hypermarket about 20kms away on the outskirts of Ancona..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11572

Hope you had a good time in Greece.

Pete


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Pete, both spots duly noted. 

If you read the blog you'll see that we thoroughly enjoyed the trip.


----------

